# Cost to Geld a horse...no wonder why people dont get it done



## Katesrider011

It's the same procedure no matter the size of the horse, so I'm not surprised it's the same price for everything.


----------



## barrelracer892

Well, the price going up is most likely because of the economy. Even then, $135 doesn't sound _that_ bad to me, at least. I'm not sure what the usual price for something like that around here is though. Sounds a lot better than having an unexpected foal, that's for sure!


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Honestly, that actually sounds inexpensive. It may seem like a lot to you because if I am not mistaken, you are a teenager._

_Prices go up. It happens all the time. Gas didn't used to be this expensive either, but it is now. Houses were also cheaper. Cars were cheaper. If all of those now cost more money...then so would a a surgery for gelding._


----------



## crimsonsky

that doesn't sound bad at all. it's $250 here.


----------



## iridehorses

What prices in the world have gone down? It cost me $150 1 1/2 years ago to get a 2 year old mini gelded. Size has nothing to do with cost.


----------



## farmpony84

seems like itw as closer to $200 for me to get it done.... still - it's about that to get a dog done!


----------



## Dusty1228

It cost me nearly twice that to get my last rescue dog spayed. In all honesty, since I know not a thing about gelding, that price looked pretty good to me. Just sayin.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

That seems cheap to me.

A gauze square costs the same no matter if you use it on a mini or a large horse. 
The truck to get there uses the same amount of gas too.


----------



## Velvetgrace

VelvetsAB said:


> _It may seem like a lot to you because if I am not mistaken, you are a teenager._


Don't know where you made an assumption for my age, but I am about twice the age that you thinking about. 

It does seem like a lot as I have had only one gelding in my ownership a long time ago. During that time it seemed alot then as compared to we casturated our own bull calves, weanling ram lambs, and weanling boar pigs. I was raised on a farm and know that price of feed, fuel, and everything has gone up as compared to 5 or even 10 years ago.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I think you got a really good deal those years ago and you are still getting a good deal.

If you think it is too high, call around and ask for prices from other vets. It will at least make you feel better about the price; knowing what others charge.


----------



## mls

I would love to only pay that much for a castration.


----------



## Lis

That works out to £82, I wish I could get my dog done for that. My cat nearly cost me as much so to me that seems a reasonable price considering how prices have gone up.


----------



## equus717

I had Caddo gelded last year and it only cost me 75.00 to do it. If I have my stud gelded it is only going to cost me the same amount.


----------



## CJ82Sky

i got my boys gelded for $200 each. standard price in NJ however is $450 - $580 PER HORSE!!!!! crazy right?


----------



## Poseidon

My vet's farm call alone is that much.. I pay even more to have anything done. I don't own a gelding, but that seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Fluffy Pony

If they can't afford an extra 200 bucks a month for vet bills.... then maybe you shouldn't be owning a horse >.>


----------



## Velvetgrace

I have called around and compared prices even as far as 30 miles away. So we got the best price in the area, and it is with the vet that we normally use. 

Look at the individuals that have grade stallions with grade mares and are selling them, or have a whole mix of stallions. That is kind of where the problem is at. No matter if it is $75 or $500, somewhere people are saying, 'Cannot afford that'. I am not trying to single anyone out or state that a grade horse is no good. The best mare at the barn is a shetland / quarter cross. 

It is just a concern for others. We were concerned about the little stud that was at the barn and that is why we got together to get him fixed. Although he was kept in a pretty nice area with 7ft call welded / panel fence. Soon he will be able to run with the girls and no worries on everyone's mind.


----------



## CJ82Sky

some rescues are working on getting low cost gelding programs set up - much like the clinics they do for cats and dogs. some vet schools alraedy offer them. there were a few that were doing $50 geldings. specifically for the reasons you stated above.


----------



## JustDressageIt

That is a drop in the bucket for horse ownership - that is cheap, cheap, cheap. If one can't afford that fee, one shouldn't own a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

A lot of places have started doing clinics for gelding. Like last fall, for one weekend in the state capital, they had free geldings for anyone who needed one. You just hauled it in and bam. Free. I want to say the University of Minnesota set up a program for getting free or reduced price geldings for people. I can't remember the name.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

JustDressageIt said:


> That is a drop in the bucket for horse ownership - that is cheap, cheap, cheap. If one can't afford that fee, one shouldn't own a horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree. It is scary to me that one would think that is a large price for what is actually a surgical procedure.


----------



## CJ82Sky

JustDressageIt said:


> That is a drop in the bucket for horse ownership - that is cheap, cheap, cheap. If one can't afford that fee, one shouldn't own a horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


agreed....however that not only doesn't stop one from owning A horse, it doesn't stop MANY from owning MANY horses. and breeding them. *sigh*


----------



## Rachel1786

honestly i find that very reasonable, it cost me $90 just to get my cat neutered


----------



## Golden Horse

Another vote for a bargain here, and certainly an investment in a happier horse.


----------



## bubba13

$135? That's what I pay to have my horses' teeth floated every 10 months. And it's $100-$120 every 6-8 weeks to have them shod. And just below $100 every six months for vaccinations (actual cost varies on that one)....

Gelding a stallion is a little more involved that banding a bull.


----------



## smrobs

Holy crap!! That's high!! It was $75 when I got Rafe done last summer and when we got John done the year before (I think, maybe it was 2) it was about $90 with the same vet. His cost does vary a bit because he charges a flat rate for the actual procedure and the drugs and shots are all figured individually. Since John was twice the size of a normal horse, he cost more.


----------



## usandpets

Fluffy Pony said:


> If they can't afford an extra 200 bucks a month for vet bills.... then maybe you shouldn't be owning a horse >.>


 Sometimes, when people get their first horse, they don't realize or know the "hidden" costs. They know how much they have to pay to buy the horse and how much to board, but not the vet bills, the farrier, for floating, vaccinations, etc.


JustDressageIt said:


> That is a drop in the bucket for horse ownership - that is cheap, cheap, cheap. If one can't afford that fee, one shouldn't own a horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 The cheapest part of owning a horse is the purchase price! :lol:


----------



## Cali

Id loved to have only paid $100-$200. We paid $700 (cryptorchid) and they couldn't even find his testicles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

I agree that it was cheap! I just spent $250 neutering my puppy.


----------



## Dakota1248

Wow! It cost me around $300 to get my stallion gelded. I actually thought it was kinda cheap. Guess not! (lol) I was actually expecting alot more. I wish I paid $135.


----------

